# تهنئة بإفتتاح قسم هندسة التقانات الحيوية ...



## مهاجر (17 يوليو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اخواني أعضاء وزوار ملتقى المهندسين العرب ...نرحب بكم في قسم التقانات الحيوية. 

بفضل الله لقد تم افتتاح هذا القسم، وكان القرار بالاتكال على الله وأخذ المبادرة في انشاء قسم جديد يناقش امور مهمة تمس حياتنا اليومية وسوف يضل القسم علماً مميزاً ... و بلا شك القسم الجديد سيصبح محط أنظار الكل إن شاء الله وذلك لما يحتويه من مواضيع كانت الى وقت قريب بعيدة عن التخصصات الهندسية الرئيسية. 

إخواني وبحمد الله ونعمته فلقد منَ علينا بافتتاح هذا القسم والذي يهتم بالأمور التي تساعد في تقدم وازدهار العلوم الهندسية للمهندسين العرب وبالأخص في هذا التخصص النادر في البلدان العربية. ويهتم هذا القسم بالذات في:

- مواضيع الهندسة الوراثية
- مواضيع علم الخلية Cellular Biology 
- مواضيع علم الأحياء الدقيقة Microbiology

إن هندسة التقانات الحيوية هي علم واسع وشامل ويضم علوماً وتفرعات كثيرة وهناك متخصصون في مختلف المجالات ... ولكن بسبب إرتباط هذا التخصص بأقسام علمية أخرى فهذا يعني أنه سينضم للملتقى متخصصون من غير فئة المهندسين، فعلى سبيل المثال: قد يهتم بهذا القسم متخصصون في علم الأحياء أو علم الخلية أو غير ذلك .... والجميع مرحب به في ملتقى المهندسين العرب.

إن التقانات الحيوية جمعت فروعاً عديدة من العلم ومجالات عديدة من الاختصاصات حتى استحقت تسمية (هندسة التقانات الحيوية). ونخصص هندسة التقانات الحيوية قسم متفرع عن قسم رئيسي. 
فالقسم الرئيسي هو قسم الهندسة التقنية وهي تضم ثلاث أقسام:
1- هندسة التقانات الحيوية أو الهندسة الحيوية
2- قسم التكنولوجيا الغذائية 
3- قسم التقانات البيئية 

وسيكون التركيز في هذا القسم على نقاش الأمور الهندسية المتعلقة بتخصص التقانات الحيوية وذلك تحت إشراف الأخت المشرفة ربيع عاطر والتي لها الفضل بعد الله في إفتتاح هذا القسم .... فلها الشكر والتقدير على جهودها ... 

ونحن إذ نقوم بهذا العمل نرجو من الله أن يكون هذا العمل خالصاً لوجهه الكريم ونحتسب على الله الأجر والمثوبة عليه، ونرجو أن نكون بهذا التنسيق والجهد قد اكتسبنا حق السبق وتحسب كبادرة إيجابية لملتقى المهندسين العرب.

جزاكم الله خير ودعونا ندعم بعضنا ونحاول عسى الله أن يجعل هذا الجهد مباركاً ونكون من الساعين في خدمة أمتنا وديننا .... 

وفي الختام أتمنى التوفيق للجميع....

أخوكم:
ابو محمد 
عن إدارة ملتقى المهندسين العرب


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (17 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله بكم
وهذه لبنة جديدة في الصرح الشامخ دائما باذن الله


----------



## صلاح الفهد (17 يوليو 2009)

على بركة الله ... تهانينا بإفتتاح القسم
مبارك والى أمام
ننتظر مشاركات أخواننا أصحاب الإختصاص
أخوكم - صلاح الفهد


----------



## نايف علي (17 يوليو 2009)

ماشاء الله تبارك الله 

أسأل الله لهذا القسم التوفيق والإبداع


----------



## العقاب الهرم (17 يوليو 2009)

الف مليون مبروك الافتتاح

والى الامام دائما


----------



## ابوهشوم (17 يوليو 2009)

الف مبروك جعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم اخواننا القائمون على الملتقى
والى الامام لملتقانا الحبيب


----------



## راكين-هندسة (17 يوليو 2009)

جميل جدا 
بارك الله فيكم 
زادكم الله درجات في العلم


----------



## mohammadjaber (17 يوليو 2009)

*السلام عليكم*

شيء جميل ان يكون جميع انواع الهندسة


----------



## خالد الأزهري (17 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ليس بمستغرب أن يكون لملتقانا السبق في افتتاح هذا القسم...
أهنئ نفسي والجميع بهذا الحدث... وأسأل الله أن يوفق الجميع لكل خير...
وأهنئ المشرفين بانضمام الأخت المهندسة ربيع عاطر الى ركبهم...

والله الموفق


----------



## ابو محمود (17 يوليو 2009)

الف مبروك افتتاح القسم
وننتظر المزيد
مبارك لنا وللمنتدى القسم الجديد


----------



## ashrafes (17 يوليو 2009)

لفته جميله من ادارة الملتقى بزيادة مدار جديد حول كوكبنا الهندسي ودمتم اهلا للخير والعلم


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (17 يوليو 2009)

وفقتم وهديتم.......
...


----------



## eng abdallah (17 يوليو 2009)

ألف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك


----------



## mohy_y2003 (17 يوليو 2009)

الف مبارك لادارة الملتقي والمشرفين والاعضاء والي مزيد من التقدم ان شاء الله


----------



## أمير صبحي (17 يوليو 2009)

..... على بركة الله 

وعونه وتوفيقه 


سدد الله خطاكم لخدمة أمتكم .....
​


----------



## محبة الله ورسوله* (17 يوليو 2009)

مباااااااااااااااااركـــ 
وفقكمــ الله وسدد خطاكمـــ


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (17 يوليو 2009)

الحمد لله، الذي تتم بنعمته الصالحات... ألف مبروك، وأتمنى أن يواكب هذا الصرح الجديد طموحات ملتقى المهندسين العرب، في الارتقاء بالمهن الهندسية، نحو أداء دورها الفاعل في خدمة الأمة الإسلامية، والنهوض بها من كبوتها وغفلتها.


----------



## هبة السماء (17 يوليو 2009)

ماشاء الله
على بركة الله


----------



## مهندسه طبيه (17 يوليو 2009)

الف مبروووووووك للاخوة في المنتدى بمناسبة افتتاح هذا القسم


----------



## احمد عامر111 (17 يوليو 2009)

الســـــــــلام عليكم
ألـــــــــــــ مبـــــــروك ـــــــــف افتتاح هذا القسم وجزاك الله خير ووفقق لما فيه خيرا


----------



## أبو نادر (17 يوليو 2009)

*ما شاء الله....


ألف ألف مبروك.....


غرس جديد في بستان الملتقى.....


أسأل الله أن يجعله مثمرا مزدهرا مباركا......*


----------



## عاشقة تراب الأقصى (17 يوليو 2009)

ألف مبارك لادراة وأعضاء ملتقانا الرائع بافتاح هذا القسم الجديد .... 
وأسأل الله أن يوفقنا جميعا لما فيه خير الاسلام والمسلمين ......


----------



## hananfadi (17 يوليو 2009)

الف الف مبروك على افتتاح القسسم و بالتوفيق و ان شاء الله نحو الامام تهانينا بإفتتاح القسم
اختكم حنان


----------



## مؤمن عاشور (17 يوليو 2009)

الف مليون مبروك الافتتاح

والى الامام دائما


----------



## أبو زياد (17 يوليو 2009)

*على بركة الله*

تهنئة لهذا العمل الرائع
واعتزازاً بملتقانا للمهندسين العرب أن يكون سباقاً لتخصص من أحدث التخصصات الهندسية علماً وتقانة
أقدم تحياتي لإدارة الملتقى ولسعادة الأخ أبو محمد
والتهنئة وتمنيات التوفيق للأخت ربيع عاطر


----------



## المهندس (17 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ..

شاكر ومقدر حرص مشرفتنا الفاضلة على هذا القسم ..
وماتقدمه من مواضيع رائعة ومفيدة ..

و متمنيا لها دوام التوفيق و النجاح ..

تحياتي


----------



## أسامة حبيب (17 يوليو 2009)

شيئ جميل و بارك الله فيكم


----------



## مهندس المحبة (17 يوليو 2009)

ألف ألف مبروك وإن شاء الله الموفقية للجميع ......


----------



## إسلام علي (17 يوليو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آل وصحبه ومن والاه
بسم الله ماشاء الله
مبارك علينا وسلمت أياديكم
وإلى الأمام يا جامعة العرب المفتوحة


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (17 يوليو 2009)

علي بركة الله ، والف مبروك ، وننتظر الفوائد بإذن الله تعالي


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (17 يوليو 2009)

بالله التوفيق والى الامام بسم الله


----------



## طالبة الجنة (17 يوليو 2009)

نسأل الله تعالى أن يبارك هذا العمل 
بالتأكيد سيحظى بالمتابعة والاهتنمام والإفادة بإذن الله


----------



## مهندسة جادة (17 يوليو 2009)

مباررررررررررررررررررك و الى الامام


----------



## م/زيكو تك (17 يوليو 2009)

بسم الله ماشاء الله
والله المنتدى من تقدم الى تقدم وازدهار
مبروك علينا قسم جديد بأذن الله يكون سبيل لنشر العلم والتقدم

في رعايه الله


----------



## Ayman (17 يوليو 2009)

مبروك افتتاح القسم و امنياتنا ان يكون متميزا كغيره من الأقسام في المنتدى


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (17 يوليو 2009)

تحية طيبة .

ان افتتاح قسم جديد والنادر هو بمثابة ثمرة جديدة نجنيها من هذا الصرح العلمي المبارك .

الف مبروك للجميع .


البغدادي


----------



## sandra1 (17 يوليو 2009)

ألف مبروك وبصراحة أكتر شي فرحت فيه هو أنو رح أطلع عن طريقن على فروع الهندسة الوراثية لأنها بجد مجرة من العلم لحالها


----------



## جوهرة المحيط (17 يوليو 2009)

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على سيدنا رسول الله ....
انه شئ رائع لهذا الموقع 
لقد تم اقتراح انشاء هذا التخصص ليكون اما قسم مستقل 
او فرع من افرع هندسة الاجهزة الطبية لارتباطها القوي مع الانسان وعلاجاته ومساعدته صحيا ...
مشكورين


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (17 يوليو 2009)

*مبارك لنا وللمنتدى القسم الجديد*
*ألف مبروك افتتاح القسم
وننتظر المزيد من التخصصات الهندسية
*​*
*


----------



## نورالبغداديه (18 يوليو 2009)

ماشاء الله تبارك الله


----------



## المهندسة ريتاج (18 يوليو 2009)

مبروووووووووووووك 
ربنا معاكم واهلا بيكي اختي ربيع عاطر 
وربنا يجازيكي خير


----------



## mohameed-mech2007 (18 يوليو 2009)

_10000000 مبررررروك _

_ ان شاء الله تعالى التوفيق للجميع_


----------



## aryad19 (18 يوليو 2009)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## ag.nayel (18 يوليو 2009)

ربنا يوفقكم يارب 
وتفتحون المزيد والمزيد 
وربنا يوجد من العلماء المسلمين فى هذا المجال من يتقدمون بالامه الاسلاميه


----------



## سعد احمد سالم (18 يوليو 2009)

نسأل الله تعالى ان تكون هذه فاتحة خير لاقسام هندسية حديثة تستدعي الحاجه ان يكون لها الحظ الوافر في هذا المنتدى العتيد .
نبارك للاخوه المسئولين عن منتدى التقانات الحيوية ونتمنى لهم التوفيق .


----------



## امير محمود (18 يوليو 2009)

اى نعم ده مش تخصصى لانه علم جميل وشيق


----------



## ادور (18 يوليو 2009)

انا اتمني من الجميع الفائدة لكم 
اريد ان ارعي الغرائب في هذا القسم والكثير من الموضيع الهامة والتطبيقات العملية والكتب المعربة افضل


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (18 يوليو 2009)




----------



## محسن 9 (18 يوليو 2009)

مبروك وأرجو الله أن يعطينا الخير كله ويكفينا الشر كله 
كما أرجو الله أن يلهمنا جميعا تقديم ما نستطيع من معلومات ودفع العلم والمعرفة إلى العلالي ومساعدة أختنا الفاضلة المشرفة ودفع عجلة العلم لنتقدم وإلى الامام والله الموفق


----------



## noor-noor (18 يوليو 2009)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## م . سهير (18 يوليو 2009)

أسأل الله لكم التوفيق
فكرة جميلة ​


----------



## المهندس قسام (18 يوليو 2009)

سيروا على بركة الله

وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## shoomshan (19 يوليو 2009)

مبارك القسم الجديد

فلتكن النية صافية بجعله في سبيل الله


----------



## فتوح (19 يوليو 2009)

ألف مبروك القسم الجديد

وإن شاء يكون نافعا للهندسة العربية الإسلامية


----------



## leila_tggt (19 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيكم 
نسأل الله التوفيق والسداد
دمتم في الطليعة


----------



## pery (19 يوليو 2009)

ان شاء الله يكون افتتاح خير على كل المهندسين العرب ومن جديد وجديد نزداد علما معكم 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## مهندسة توتا (19 يوليو 2009)

مبارك افتتاح القسم الجديد 
والى الامام دائما ان شاء الله


----------



## هلااا جوردن (19 يوليو 2009)

مبارك واسأل الله ان يوفق الجميع .


----------



## اسلام البدوي (19 يوليو 2009)

مبارك لكم إنشاء القسم الجديد وجعله الله سبب فى إفادة المسلمين


----------



## ابو بيدو (19 يوليو 2009)

مبروك علينا كلنا
والى الامام دائما


----------



## حسام الحسني (19 يوليو 2009)

قسم ممتاز ويحتاج الي جهود كبيره ليرتقي الي العلا


----------



## EYE OF ART (19 يوليو 2009)

ما شاء الله ، الف مبروك الافتتاح ، والى الامام​


----------



## م وائل حسنى (19 يوليو 2009)

الى الامام دائما
وادعوا من الله التوفيق لجميع الادارة والمشرفين والاعضاء المتميزين والمدعمين للملتقى والاعضاء والازدهار


----------



## احمدابراهيم خليل (19 يوليو 2009)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss:87:


----------



## احمدابراهيم خليل (19 يوليو 2009)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## ابو عبدالله الثاني (20 يوليو 2009)

لا أفهم شيء في هذه العلوم الهندسيه واسمع عنها ولاكني احب كل جديد في المعرفه وهذه فرصه لتعرفعلى مالا نعرف فا بتوفيق أن شاء الله. :77:


----------



## ابن العميد (20 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا علي هذا العمل المتقدم وربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ام حموودى (20 يوليو 2009)

الف مبروك نتمنا لكم المزيد المزيد من التقدم


----------



## رشيد الخولي (20 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
قسم جميل و جيد و نبارك للجميع بهذا القسم المهم
و لكن ماذا عن قسم الهندسة البترولية المنفصل الذي قد بح صوت المشاركين و ملوا من طلب قسم خاص بهم منفصل عن هندسة الفلزات، أرجوا النظر و التفكير ملياً في هذا الموضوع و شكراً لكم


----------



## renas2 (20 يوليو 2009)

*******************congratulation**********************


----------



## mahmoud abdel hadi (20 يوليو 2009)

جهود مشكورة
وأرجو التوفيق


----------



## يسرى t (21 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيكم والى المزيد من التقدم


----------



## احسن مهندس طبي (21 يوليو 2009)

الف مبروك و انشا ءالله يستفيد منها الجميع بس عاد لاتنسونا من الحلوى و متطلباتها


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (21 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله خير 
وألف مبروك 
و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


----------



## aimano (21 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته
الف مبروك ان شاء الله 
خبر جميل
نتمنى التوفيق لهذا القسم


----------



## al araby 82 (21 يوليو 2009)

الف مليون مبروكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككك


----------



## blackhorse (22 يوليو 2009)

بسم الله ماشاء الله والله هيك فرحتوا قلبنا 
هذا القسم يدعم تخصصي وان شاء الله الله يعينني على المشاركة فيه 
بارك الله فيكم وادام عليكم نعمة الخير ونفع الناس


----------



## civil_gehad (22 يوليو 2009)

والله فكره جميله 
توكلوا على الله 
وجزاكم الله كل الخير 
الف الف مبروك


----------



## ربيع عاطر (22 يوليو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بصراحة لم أتوقع هذا القدر من الاهتمام والتشجيع، أما الآن فإنني أتفاءل بالتقدم السريع لهذا القسم بإذن الله تعالى

أسأل الله أن يجعلني عند حسن ظنكم جميعاً وأن يوفق القائمين على هذا الملتقى إلى كل خير 

القسم يزدهر بكم فلا تبخلوا عليه بمشاركاتكم


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (22 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم تمنياتي لهذا الملتقى الكريم دوام النجاح والتوفيق


----------



## مهندس وعد (22 يوليو 2009)

اسأل الله ان يزيدكم بسطة في الدين والعلم , و على كولة العراقيين ( شايفين الف خير )


----------



## سامر الشيخ مرعي (22 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم كل خير


----------



## تاج السرادم (22 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله لكم ووفـــــــــــــــقكم فى مسعاكم....هذاالحقل من العلوم الحديثة التى مازا ل العلم يلهث ورائها ,نتمنى الــــــــــــــــــتوفــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــيق للجميع........


----------



## السيد نور الدين (22 يوليو 2009)

اضاء الله لك الطريق فالي الامام


----------



## سيدي بلعباس (22 يوليو 2009)

*على بركة الله..مواضيم مهمة أرجو أن نكون في حسن ضنكم..آمين
موفقون إن شاء الله..اللهم أعنا على دكرك وحسن عبادتك..**آمين..**آمين..**آمين*


----------



## مهاجر (22 يوليو 2009)

*شكر وتقدير لجميع المشاركين*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاكم الله خير على هذا التفاعل ... وبإذن الله سيكون هذا القسم من الأقسام المميزة بتفاعلكم ونشاطكم

الفضل بعد الله في إفتتاح هذا القسم لمشرفته الفاضلة ونشاطها ... نشكرها على جهدها ونسأل الله التوفيق والنجاح لهذا القسم بتظافر الجهود بين أعضاء القسم 

نرحب بالجميع


----------



## menwacy (22 يوليو 2009)

تهانينا وعلى بركة الله


----------



## aahmh86 (23 يوليو 2009)

ألف مبروووووك افتتاح قسم التقانات الحيوية لما لها من تأثير على حياتنا اليومية.
والى الأمام دائما".


----------



## eng.firas (23 يوليو 2009)

مبارك افتتاح القسم
وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## duosrl (23 يوليو 2009)

*على بركة الله ... تهانينا بإفتتاح القسم
مبارك والى أمام*


----------



## mams (23 يوليو 2009)

_شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك_


----------



## houdaya (23 يوليو 2009)

ألف مبروك والله الموفق


----------



## yasser.yasser (23 يوليو 2009)

أهنئكم من كل قلبي على إفتتاح قسم هندسة التقانات الحيوية 
وأرجو من الله أن يوفقكم لما فيه خير الاسلام والمسلمين



*معاً لننجز سوياً*


----------



## رائد المعاضيدي (23 يوليو 2009)

على بركة الله
جزاكم الله خيرا اخي الحبيب على جهودكم
وامنياتي بالتوفيق للاخت الفاضلة ربيع عاطر


----------



## farouq dabag (23 يوليو 2009)

الله ينصر دينك وينور طريقك


----------



## ابوروميساء (24 يوليو 2009)

مبروك علينا هذا القسم
وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله
ونافعكم الله بالعلم ولكم جذيل الشكر


----------



## مشتاق هادي (24 يوليو 2009)

من الجميل أن يضم الملتقى جميع المجالات .. مبروك


----------



## ربيع عاطر (24 يوليو 2009)

أشكركم جميعاً على دعواتكم، وأسأل الله أن ينفعكم وإياي بهذا الملتقى وأن يوفق القائمين عليه إلى ما فيه الخير للإسلام والمسلمين

والشكر للأخ مهاجر على ما قدّمه من دعم ومتابعة لهذا الأمر

ننتظر مشاركاتكم


----------



## medical.eng89 (24 يوليو 2009)

الف مبرووووووووووك 
اسأل الله التوفيق للجميع


----------



## tayseer_eng (24 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله بكم والف مبروك


----------



## meid79 (24 يوليو 2009)

وفقككم الله وسدد خطاكم


----------



## سيف الهواري (25 يوليو 2009)

*على بركة الله ... تهانينا بإفتتاح القسم
مبارك والى أمام
ننتظر مشاركات أخواننا أصحاب الإختصاص
أخوكم محمد الهواري
*


----------



## سامح الفيومى (25 يوليو 2009)

واصل ونحن نتابعتك بتشوق


----------



## Rovers (25 يوليو 2009)

ألف مبروك وألى مزيد بأذن الله


----------



## Rovers (25 يوليو 2009)

ألف الف مبروك والى مزيد أن شاء الله


----------



## odwan (25 يوليو 2009)

ألف مبروك بإفتتاح الفسم الجديد ومن تميز إلى تميز أكبر وإلى الأمام
وفق الله الجميع لما يحب ويرضى


----------



## kahrbjya (25 يوليو 2009)

مبارك بافتتاح القسم
طبعا هذا القسم سنستفيد منه نحن ايضا فالانسان يجب ان يكون لديه اطلاع على جميع المواضيع وليس محصورا بتخصصه فقط وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## amr m hassanin (25 يوليو 2009)

على بركة الله ... تهانينا بإفتتاح القسم
مبارك والى أمام


----------



## ahmad mohmmad (25 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيكم..
مبارك على هذا الانجاز والتطور الملحوظ.......
وهذا خير دليل عل ان الملتقى المهندسين في تطور سريع ومستمر ....


----------



## التواتي (25 يوليو 2009)

بالتوفيق إن شاء الله


----------



## m.adel (25 يوليو 2009)

مجال جديد اتمنى التوفيق


----------



## مكي الهجرسي (26 يوليو 2009)

الف مبروك ................مزيدا من التقدم ان شاء الله


----------



## eng_osman7afez (26 يوليو 2009)

مليون مبروووووووووووووك وموفقين دائما باذن الله


----------



## المغيره احمد (26 يوليو 2009)

أسأل الله لهذا القسم التوفيق والنجاح


----------



## رشيد يعقوب (26 يوليو 2009)

اضافة مفيدة ..بالتوفيق..........


----------



## عزت محروس (26 يوليو 2009)

الف مبروك والى الامام دائما


----------



## الموقر (26 يوليو 2009)

أشكر صاحب الموضوع .... تحياتي


----------



## ربيع عاطر (26 يوليو 2009)

بداية مشجعة...


آمل أن تشاركونا الاستفادة والإفادة


----------



## علي رياض التميمي (26 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيكم وان شاء الله الموفقيه


----------



## nst1 (26 يوليو 2009)

وفقكم الله لكل خير وسدد خطاكم لمزيد من النجاح وتحقيق مرادكم


----------



## أميرالبحار (27 يوليو 2009)

بالتوفيق و الى الامام و الله يوفق الجميع لما فيه خير لهذا الصرح العلمي الرائع

تحياتي


----------



## حاتم العوكلي (27 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي فكل لبنه تضاف الي هذا الصرح ستساهم في استكماله


----------



## magdygamal_8 (27 يوليو 2009)

الف مبروك لمنتدانا على هذه الإضافة القيمه واتمنى أن يستفيد بها كل أعضاء المنتدي


----------



## فيفيان عبد (27 يوليو 2009)

بجد كويس اوى 
ويارب يوفقكم 
ويكون القسم دا كويس


----------



## مرفت سويس (27 يوليو 2009)

*اهلاً بالجديد*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
مبروك افتتاح القسم متمنيين مناقشة التلوث المتعدد والمتعمد في الاغذية التييقبل عليها الأطغال والتلوث الغذائي عموماً.

نتمني لكم ولجميع الأقسام التقدم والرقي باستمرار .:75::75:


----------



## عثمان عزيز (27 يوليو 2009)

الف مبروك الافتتاح 
ونسال الله التوفيق للجميع


----------



## al.asmar (28 يوليو 2009)

والله الهندسه ماكو اجمل منها


----------



## امبراطورالهندسة (28 يوليو 2009)

الف مبروك واتمنى لكم انشاء الله النجاح والتفوق الدائم...


----------



## ريداء (28 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
هذه اول مشاركة لى فى الملتقى وانا سعيدة بانضمامى الى زمرة المهندسين العرب وبصراحة شئ جميل افتتاح هذا القسم الجديد قسم التقانات الحيوية (الف مبروك) وارجو ان اعرف الكثير عن هذا القسم لانى احب علم الاحياء وخصوصا علم الاحياء الدقيقة. 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## كونى عائشة (28 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم
الــــــــــــــــ مبروك ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــف
ربنا يجعل كل هذا المجهود فى ميزان حسناتكم
:75:


----------



## محمدالفرجاني2006 (28 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لله الحمد حمدا كثيرا طيبا مباركا فيه على تفتح وردة وانظمامها الى باقة الملتقى الاكثر من رائع 
سال الله ان يبارك فيه وان يكون في رضي الله


----------



## محمدالفرجاني2006 (28 يوليو 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
لله الحمد حمدا كثيرا طيبا مباركا فيه على تفتح وردة وانظمامها الى باقة الملتقى الاكثر من رائع 
سال الله ان يبارك فيه وان يكون في رضي الله


----------



## abmra (29 يوليو 2009)

نتمني لكم التوفيق,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (29 يوليو 2009)

مبارك علي إفتتاح القسم الجديد أعانكم الله


----------



## k-lach02 (29 يوليو 2009)

ربنا يوفقكم يارب 
وتفتحون المزيد والمزيد


----------



## ربيع عاطر (29 يوليو 2009)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

وجودكم يعطي للقسم رونقاً وجاذبية

وستجدون الكثير من العلم النافع إن شاء الله 

نرحب بكم جميعاً وننتظر مشاركاتكم


----------



## مهندس كركوكي (29 يوليو 2009)

الف مبروك افتتاح القسم


----------



## سرجيو راموس (29 يوليو 2009)

_الف مليون مبروك الافتتاح بالتوفيق_


----------



## eng.mor (30 يوليو 2009)

شيء جميل
:20:
وعقبال افتتاح قسم هندسة تكنولوجيا الأغذية​


----------



## ميمي..سوسو (30 يوليو 2009)

الف مبروك..جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك....


----------



## إستشاري (30 يوليو 2009)

ألف مبروك لكل اعضاء المنتدى


----------



## abbd1990 (31 يوليو 2009)

الف مبااارك للجميع ...........


----------



## eng_royida (31 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا

ويارب تفيدووون

ويجعله ربي في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## المهندس ناصح (31 يوليو 2009)

_مبرووووووووووك القسم الجديد ومع دوام التقدم_


----------



## اياس الربابعه (31 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير على جهودكم وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## سنا الأمل (31 يوليو 2009)

مبااااارك وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## وبك استجير (31 يوليو 2009)

الف مبروك على هذا القسم ووفقكم الله لمزيد من الاختصاصات الجديدة لتكون المرجع الاساسي


----------



## ربيع عاطر (4 أغسطس 2009)

نأمل أن يكون هذا القسم مصدر نفع للجميع

ولكن عليكم أن تعلموا أنه بكم يرتقي ويصل إلى القمة

فلا تبخلوا عليه بمشاركاتكم


----------



## اسماءمحمدعبدالكريم (6 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا كثيرااااااااااا واتمنى الدوام والتقدم


----------



## مستريورك (4 ديسمبر 2009)

الله يجزيكم خيرا


----------



## Tiger_Hacking (25 ديسمبر 2009)

بدا لي القسم رائعاً
كما انه يجب التعريف بكل الهندسات الجديدة
اشكرك اخي ابو محمد
وشكري الخاص للانسة عاطر مشرفة القسم
وتحياتي لكم


----------



## muhjm (15 يونيو 2010)

انشاء الله التوفيق لكل العاملين في هذا القسم.......... اخوكم مهند


----------



## ربيع عاطر (1 أغسطس 2010)

نسأل الله أن يعلمنا ما ينفعنا

شكرا لكم


----------



## samer121 (11 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ماهو رأيك في جهاز اشباع الماء بالطريقة الاتوماتيكية في الاردن سمعت ان مجدي تيم صاحب هذا الاختراع


----------



## BASSEL87 (23 نوفمبر 2011)

جميل جدا واتمنى الافادة والاستفادة للجميع.....
اخوكم مهندس تقانات حيوية
​


----------

